# volunteering opportunities in cairo



## Elle72

Hi all, 
I moved from Chicago to Cairo few months ago to marry an egyptian. My husband is getting quite busy with his work and I got plenty of free time to spend and I have no friends in Egypt. I was thinking about working part time or volunteering for NGO's any suggestions please? and also where can a liberal woman spend time on her own in a highly conservative community.


----------



## bat

Elle72 said:


> Hi all,
> I moved from Chicago to Cairo few months ago to marry an egyptian. My husband is getting quite busy with his work and I got plenty of free time to spend and I have no friends in Egypt. I was thinking about working part time or volunteering for NGO's any suggestions please? and also where can a liberal woman spend time on her own in a highly conservative community.


Hi welcome to Egypt,
Sure you'll get lots of suggestions, 
But you don't say were you live,
I my self have no suggestions at all not being free, and liberal, that went out the window years ago.
But take it all slow, look around, don't jump into anything, and you will be fine,
Good luck 
Bat


----------



## Elle72

bat said:


> Hi welcome to Egypt,
> Sure you'll get lots of suggestions,
> But you don't say were you live,
> I my self have no suggestions at all not being free, and liberal, that went out the window years ago.
> But take it all slow, look around, don't jump into anything, and you will be fine,
> Good luck
> Bat


I live in Dokki right by the Nile, it is supposed to be a busy area but I dunno where to start I am well educated and I got plenty of experience. If I take it slower than that I'll get totally depressed.
I also would like to make like-minded friends interested in going out and about. I thought since I am fluent in Arabic things should go smoothly for me in Egypt but I was so surprised to see how conservative people are over here. When I wanna have fun I fly to Beirut for a month or so but I can't keep doing that I need to settle here somehow.....
thanks Bat


----------



## bat

Elle72 said:


> I live in Dokki right by the Nile, it is supposed to be a busy area but I dunno where to start I am well educated and I got plenty of experience. If I take it slower than that I'll get totally depressed.
> I also would like to make like-minded friends interested in going out and about. I thought since I am fluent in Arabic things should go smoothly for me in Egypt but I was so surprised to see how conservative people are over here. When I wanna have fun I fly to Beirut for a month or so but I can't keep doing that I need to settle here somehow.....
> thanks Bat


Well, no idea about dokki,( other side of the world to she rook, were I live , which is the back of beyond,) but am sure many foreigners there, I'm afraid depression , part of the territory here , so try not to let it sneak up on you.
I'm sure any of the Americans on forum will put you in the picture, as Americans have got it pretty much organized , 
Good luck
Bat


----------



## M M

How can someone move to a country that is populated by roughly 90% Muslims and be shocked that they're conservative? Really? 

Not sure what you're into but there are plenty of bars and a social scene if that's what you really want. I can't understand why you moved here though instead of importing your husband to your own country, where you're obviously more comfortable and happy.


----------



## gerhardme1954

Ellie, if you are prepared to travel to Maadi I can arrange for you to get involved with the Maadi Womans Guild that does a lot of good work for many charities, and it is rewarding. My wife is the chairman (chairperson) and I could bring her into contact with you. They need a lot of help and need about another 3/4 people on their committee. They are currently putting the Christmas Fair together for this Christmas and you will be welcomed warmly.


----------



## Elle72

M M said:


> How can someone move to a country that is populated by roughly 90% Muslims and be shocked that they're conservative? Really?
> 
> Not sure what you're into but there are plenty of bars and a social scene if that's what you really want. I can't understand why you moved here though instead of importing your husband to your own country, where you're obviously more comfortable and happy.


I Grew up in Beirut around Muslims I never felt awkward. In Lebanon Muslims are quite westernized and I watched egyptian movies I imagined they are like their movies, but when I got here I was surprised to see that the whole country is totally veiled. My husband is well established here and has kids so I can't just uproot him to go to the U.S especially that we re now having problems with the economy.


----------



## Elle72

gerhardme1954 said:


> Ellie, if you are prepared to travel to Maadi I can arrange for you to get involved with the Maadi Womans Guild that does a lot of good work for many charities, and it is rewarding. My wife is the chairman (chairperson) and I could bring her into contact with you. They need a lot of help and need about another 3/4 people on their committee. They are currently putting the Christmas Fair together for this Christmas and you will be welcomed warmly.


I'd love to, it is easy to go to Maadi by Metro. how do we go about it? do you come to the Dokki area?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Elle72 said:


> I Grew up in Beirut around Muslims I never felt awkward. In Lebanon Muslims are quite westernized and I watched egyptian movies I imagined they are like their movies, but when I got here I was surprised to see that the whole country is totally veiled. My husband is well established here and has kids so I can't just uproot him to go to the U.S especially that we re now having problems with the economy.




Yes there are a lot more veils than in the past but you will find a lot of it is down to peer pressure and fashion


----------



## MaidenScotland

Elle72 said:


> I'd love to, it is easy to go to Maadi by Metro. how do we go about it? do you come to the Dokki area?




I go to the CSA on Thursday mornings let me know if you want to come, pm your telephone number,

Maiden


----------



## Elle72

MaidenScotland said:


> I go to the CSA on Thursday mornings let me know if you want to come, pm your telephone number,
> 
> Maiden


I know that might sound dumb but how can I pm here?  pls send me a message so I can reply thanks


----------



## gerhardme1954

Elle72 said:


> I'd love to, it is easy to go to Maadi by Metro. how do we go about it? do you come to the Dokki area?


 Ellie, I suggest you contact the Maadi Community Church (MCC) port said street in Maadi, Maadi Community Church :: Home and contact the office saying that you want to volunteer for the MWG and to put you in contact with the chairlady. I am sure they will sort you out. sorry, dont want to place my e-mail or other contact details on a open forum.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Elle72 said:


> I know that might sound dumb but how can I pm here?  pls send me a message so I can reply thanks




Sent you a message and you will be notified at the top of your page just click on it and it will take you to the message

Maiden


----------



## stephimido

I am from the USA and now I do a lot of volunteer work. I plan to move to Egypt in June 2012. I’d like to be able to get involved with the community there as well.


----------



## Trinipeople

Hello my husband and I have moved to Cairo about 6 weeks now. We have no friends or family here really. I am working but my husband is at home. We would like to volunteer with an NGO. Any ideas?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Trinipeople said:


> Hello my husband and I have moved to Cairo about 6 weeks now. We have no friends or family here really. I am working but my husband is at home. We would like to volunteer with an NGO. Any ideas?


Getting involved with NGOs just now can be a bit iffy but you can join ESMA dog walks out in Saqqara when we walk the shelter dogs. 
There are also orphanages that look for volunteers. I know there is a boys orphanage in Maadi. I know where it is but not the address. 
The African Hope school also looks for volunteers to help teach English. 

btw Welcome to Cairo


----------

